# Reparar estufa de cuarzo.



## Jorge Miguel (Jul 23, 2019)

Hola gente pues recien llegue al Uruguay a vivir y la verdad no tengo trabajo por eso necesito reparar mi estufa de cuarzo ya que en mi pais nunca hace frio no sabia que comprar para este invierno. El tema es que a nadie la gusta el calor ,,,,,,bueno a mi no me gusta el frio y si lo se Uruguay a veces es muy frio pero aca debo de vivir porque la verdad me gusta mucho el pais y me siento mas seguro que en el mio. El tema es que compre una estufa de cuarzo blanca onda material polimero o plastico. Con unos tubos que recien me entero que son cuarzo disculpen la ignorancia,,,,(para mi el cuarzo estaba en las motheroard y en los relojes sorry), a los dos dias se me quemó una de las resistencias y al otro dia perdi el otro tubito. Mi busqueda por mercado libre me ha llevado a pensar que es mejor comprar otra y mi busqueda por los talleres me han dicho que la bote y me haga de un mejor equipo. Serio ....para mi comprar un equipo nuevo por desgracia sin garantias porque no recuerdo la tienda y tener que botarlo lo coinsidero "sociedad de consumo=suciedad y consumo". En mi infinita curiosidad quiero sacar conocimiento y yo mismo hacer las resistencias que van dentro de los tubos , ya la abri completa ,es algo adentro bien sencilla, y estaban rotas las resistencias mas bien partidad en 2 pedazos ,y si es posible alguien que me asesore para crear una estufa duradera, me han dicho que algunas duran alrededor de 2 años aprobechando el mueble la construccion electrica y los tubos. Saludos espero sus respuestas aca tengo muchas tiendas de electronica y repuesto cerca.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 23, 2019)

Esa misma, pero de otra marca (las hacen como churros y luego le ponen la marca del comprador al pormayor), la he reparado varias veces antes de desguazarla.
La primera vez cambié el repuesto, la resistencia, por una nueva que salió a 10€. Si tenemos en cuenta que fué un regalo (de reunión capta ancianos compradores compulsivos), no salió caro, pero si vemos los precios del mercado, entre 15€ y 20€ pués sale cara la reparación.

Las últimas veces la reparé sin repuesto, usando lo que hay.
Se desmonta, se saca la parte de resistencia mas pequeña del tubo de cristal y con cuidado de no romperlo se tira de la que queda dentro, se unen los dos extremos "nuevos" de resistencia con un doblez, lo suficiente para que no se suelten con el ajetreo del reacondicionado en el tubo. Una vez montado todo o sin terminar de montar, pero con mucho cuidado de donde tocamos y que no haya ningún corto, se conecta a la red eléctrica y con el chispazo los extremos "re-unidos" se sueldan.
Conviene mantenerlo unos minutos calentando, para que se "afiance" la soldadura, antes de volver a montar todo correctamente.
También es conveniente, si hemos tenido éxito, esperar a que se enfríe para terminar de montar todo correctamente.
Huelga decir que a partir de ahora hay que tratarla con mas cariño que antes, evitando los golpes o movimientos bruscos, tanto en caliente como en frío.
La unión entre extremos puede realizarse empalmando (como he mencionado anteriormente) o uniendo con algún tipo de conector resistente al calor. Por ejemplo una clema sin la cobertura plástica, los tubitos que se usan para empalmes retirando la cobertura plástica, etc.. 
Esto suele funcionar si sólo se ha roto en dos partes, cuando son mas trozos es mas complicado el empalme y la resistencia ha perdido demasiado material, por lo que se calienta en exceso y termina volviendo a abrirse.

Espero se entienda.

Saludos.

Pd. En cuento a la duración de la estufa, a mí me han durado muchos años hasta que a mi viejo le vino la demencia y se pasa todo el invierno tirándola o arrastrándola de un sitio a otro estando encendida, cuando mas vulnerable están las resistencias.


----------



## Jorge Miguel (Jul 23, 2019)

Me gusto mucho tu explicacion eres un crack explicando jajaj .....pero ya yo hice hasta el paso de estirar y volver a empalmar ...me duro par de dias mas hasta que haber menos alambre menos resistencia y como ya me la vendieron vencida creoooooo se volvio a abrir partir quebrar chivar jod......etc y me quede con trozos vencidos de resistencia que se quiebran en la mano cual es mi idea a ver si procede. Comprar cable, cobre o uno que sea ohmico y hacer mis propias resistencias caseras de xxxxx cantidad de watts ,, aca se usa 220v me puedes recomendar alguna idea.
PD :la idea se me ocurrio de unos españoles locos que hacen sus propias resistencia para estar haciendo figuritas con una pipa y humo jajaja salu2
Creo que se llama nicrom


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 23, 2019)

Cualquier cable no vale, va a durar segundos, tiene que ser cable de nicrom, que es con el que hacen las resistencias para estufa, para secdores de mano, soldadores para electrónica, infiernillos, etc...


----------



## Jorge Miguel (Jul 23, 2019)

mañana salgo en su busca debe de ser un milimitraje especifico y una cantidad de vueltas saludos y gracias


----------



## Alaen (Jul 24, 2019)

comprate unas resistencias de cuarzo de 400watts.
ttps://www.amazon.es/Resistencia-cuarzo-400W-estufa-07904/dp/B01N8QQEAB


----------



## Jorge Miguel (Jul 24, 2019)

Alaen dijo:


> comprate unas resistencias de cuarzo de 400watts.
> ttps://www.amazon.es/Resistencia-cuarzo-400W-estufa-07904/dp/B01N8QQEAB


Gracias


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 24, 2019)

Yo justamente también tuve un par de problemas con la de casa, que tuve que desempolvarla (literalmente XD), y hete aquí que el foquito del medio estaba quemado, de manera que para no fallar, la desarme, lo lleve de muestra (un electricista conocido me comento que no son todos iguales y que mejor llevar el quemado de muestra), y dada mi inexperiencia, ensaye 1º colocando el tubito quemado, haciendoló pelota XD, de manera que con mucha paciencia y con ayuda de un destonillador de pala bien chico para presionar, coloque de manera adecuada el respuesto (70 mangos me salio). Y como es evidente que la estufa esa es un tanto ordinaria, pues al tiempo la llave principal de encendido (la de color naranja) se le venció el resorte por el calor aparentemente . Como ese tipo de llave no se consiguen en la ciudad, pues compre una llave chiquita como esa, de dos patas, ensanche los calces internos y la adapte al orificio .


----------



## Jorge Miguel (Jul 24, 2019)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Yo justamente también tuve un par de problemas con la de casa, que tuve que desempolvarla (literalmente XD), y hete aquí que el foquito del medio estaba quemado, de manera que para no fallar, la desarme, lo lleve de muestra (un electricista conocido me comento que no son todos iguales y que mejor llevar el quemado de muestra), y dada mi inexperiencia, ensaye 1º colocando el tubito quemado, haciendoló pelota XD, de manera que con mucha paciencia y con ayuda de un destonillador de pala bien chico para presionar, coloque de manera adecuada el respuesto (70 mangos me salio). Y como es evidente que la estufa esa es un tanto ordinaria, pues al tiempo la llave principal de encendido (la de color naranja) se le venció el resorte por el calor aparentemente . Como ese tipo de llave no se consiguen en la ciudad, pues compre una llave chiquita como esa, de dos patas, ensanche los calces internos y la adapte al orificio .  Ver el archivo adjunto 180727


Gracias por el aporte


----------

